# My Collection ....



## sugaxbayb (Jan 11, 2007)

Deleting this post.... making new one.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 11, 2007)

you have a great collection!!


----------



## macface (Jan 11, 2007)

I love your blush pallete.I was wondering was the color in middle top part?


----------



## sugaxbayb (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_I love your blush pallete.I was wondering was the color in middle top part?_

 
Thank you! That blush is Raizin


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2007)

You have a great collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 10, 2007)

Great collection and fab photos!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice well balanced collection. Why do you have light and dark concealor and light and dark foundation?


----------



## juli (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice collection! I really like the quality of the pics! Very clear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&yeah.. ur palettes look clean as well!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a really nice collection you have there!! What's the 3rd lipstick from the left?


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 11, 2007)

Gorgeous collection. Love the blushers.


----------



## ShirleyK (Feb 12, 2007)

you've got a great collection there... it seems most of them still new...isn't it?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice collection...loooks amazing...i love the e/s


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Great collection and fab photos!_

 
Thank you! I used a Samsung S600 Digital Camera.


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_Nice well balanced collection. Why do you have light and dark concealor and light and dark foundation?_

 
I ordered the MAC Pro Student Kit & got those. I took a Makeup/Waxing/Manicure and Pedicure course back in September until January so I got that kit to get me started. I admit ive been a poor MAC customer since cause I havent found any work yet


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_Very nice collection! I really like the quality of the pics! Very clear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&yeah.. ur palettes look clean as well!_

 
Thank you! I try to take the best care of them. In case of a fire ever, I plan to grab my makeup cases, hehe!!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_That's a really nice collection you have there!! What's the 3rd lipstick from the left?_

 
Depending which side your looking from ... one's Media (my left) & the other is O (my right)


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 

 
_you've got a great collection there... it seems most of them still new...isn't it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup!! I bought the Student Kit & barely touch it. I just love looking at them. Im afraid to ruin them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I dont even wanna sell anything, hehe.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

the MAC tweezer is TOO cute


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_the MAC tweezer is TOO cute_

 
sure is. im slowly getting to the point of using everything. just so i can get more without people saying "WHY"


----------



## CARINA.40 (Dec 24, 2007)

YOU.HAVE.A.GREAT.COLLECTION


----------



## CARINA.40 (Dec 24, 2007)

I.love.m.a.c.makeup.one.of.my.fav.looks.is.mc,quee  n.look


----------

